# Loosing Weight with Diabetes



## Kgirlkirsty (May 1, 2013)

Hi Im Kirsty and Im new to diabetes support. Ihave had diabetes type 2 for about 5 years I just left the Doctor and My H2b01  was 111! after a recent blood test.  He said I seriously need to loose weight can anyone recommend a diet and or any advice. Im quite concerned!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

Hi Kirsty, welcome to the forum  Are you on any medication for your diabetes? Have a browse of our Weight Loss section for some ideas - many of our members find Slimmer's World is a great help in losing weight.

That HbA1c is high  I think you need to take a close look at your diet as it would appear that you are eating things that your body cannot tolerate as far as your blood sugars are concerned. I would suggest starting a food diary, recording the amount of carbohydrates, fat and (if possible) calories of everything you eat and drink. This will give you a picture of where you stand, and you can then start looking for areas where you might reduce portion size or substitute items for more diabetes-friendly items. Do you have a home testing meter? If not then I would strongly recommend you ask your doctor for one and to prescribe you some testing strips so that you can monitor your tolerance for different meals. I would recommend The GL Diet for Dummies as a good guide to selecting food items that will have a slow and steady effect on your blood sugar levels.

I would also recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These will give you a better understanding of what you need to do in order to reduce your HbA1c and gain better control of your blood sugar levels.

Please ask any questions you may have, and we will do our best to help!


----------



## LeeLee (May 1, 2013)

Hello Kirsty, welcome to the forum.  Losing weight will almose certainly improve your BG, because it helps reduce insulin resistance - i.e. the insulin produced by your poor overworked pancreas does its job better.

I'm one of the Slimming World fans - the Original (Red) plan is relatively low carb and definitely works.  I've gone from a BMI of 46 (morbidly obese) to 31 (only just in the obese range) in 13 months.  SW is the best fiver a week I've ever spent!  You can do it online, but I prefer to go to the weekly group meetings for support, ideas and friendship.

Good luck with whatever method you choose - you will feel miles better for it.


----------



## DeusXM (May 1, 2013)

It's hard to give specific advice because everyone's different.

I wouldn't want to push any particular diet but I do know there are a lot of T2s who've done well by reducing their carb intake. Not only does this cut calories, but the theory is it should make blood sugar control easier, as it is primarily carbs that affect your blood sugar.

A subset of this is that when your blood sugar goes high, your body produces more insulin. Insulin converts this high sugar to fat, and also stops your body metabolising body fat. So the theory goes, the less you eat that involves insulin, the less fat you'll store and the more fat you'll burn.

However I would also very strongly recommend exercise. Exercise usually makes you use your insulin more efficiently, so your body needs less of it to process food. Less insulin again = less body fat. 

As with all these things, you need to find what works for you. As a note, contrary to popular belief, reducing your carbs doesn't mean eating more bacon and eggs. In my experience it's about eating a lot more salad, veg and quality unprocessed meat. Think steak and salad rather than sausage and scrambled egg.


----------



## Andy HB (May 1, 2013)

What DeusXM says, chimes very closely with my experience.

I was diagnosed in October, 2009 and when diagnosed was in the obese bracket (I was 18st, having lost over 1st without knowing it over the previous weeks).

Anyway, portion size was crucial for me. I pretty much ate what I did before, but some things were pretty much completely cut out (except for the odd 'sniff').

Cheese became a no-no. I replaced my usual old potatoes with new potatoes and only had two or three really small ones. Meat intake was reduced drastically (e.g. before, I could easily munch my way through 250g meatin one sitting; after, this was at most 125g and usually less than that). Also, I replaced most mince beef meals with quorn (usually in the form of chilli-sans-carne!). Rice was also drastically reduced. Rather than plate-sized portions it was perhaps a table-spoon sized portion in one small corner of the plate.

Vegetables became much more prevalent in my diet and I used them to bulk out meals so I didn't feel quite so hungry. Also, I made more soups (this is really easy to do and is quick as well).

The point to remember is that you really want to create a lifestyle that you can continue beyond the point when you've reached your final weight goal. Then only a minor change is needed for you to maintain that goal (i.e. you may be able to eat *a little* more!! Woo Hoo!!)

Good luck!!

Andy 

p.s. Oh, and don't put too much pressure on yourself. When you mess up and put on weight (which you will at some point ... everyone does!), just dust yourself down and start again! I had several times when this happened but I finally managed to get myself down to where I wanted to be.


----------



## Kgirlkirsty (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the great advise and encouragement! I have just ordered the GL diet for dummies and I have been introducing fresh fruit and veg to my diet. Also I have cut out crisps and chocs (this one is hard) Just to let you know my medication is metformin 1000g x2 daily, glicazide 80mg x2 daily and piogligazone 15mg x1 daily. Can I go any higher that this to reduce blood sugar levels?


----------



## Marier (Mar 10, 2014)

LeeLee

 Hi   have you any idea if the Red Plan  would maybe work for type  1 
Thanks


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Marier, there are a couple of T1s on the site that follow it so I would say Yes.  The carb-heavy stuff like bread/potatoes/pasta/rice are strictly measured on Red.  Most veg is unlimited, as is lean meat, eggs, fat free yogurt.  Very healthy.  Have a go!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck, Kirsty. Sounds like you're already making some important changes. I agree with DeusXM about exercise - it helps shed the weight, but more importantly it feels good. You don't have to go crazy. Find something you like doing, that fits in with your day-to-day. I walk my dog once a day, eg.
Keep us posted as to your progress!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome to the boards, Kgirlkirsty.

More support for combining both diet changes / modifications and activity. 

No need to do sports / gym etc, unless you want to - walking or cycling instead of travelling by car or public transport, gardening etc all count. If you want to make walking / cycling more interesting, then  you might like to try orienteering (permanent courses available at all times, or races usually on weekends or weekday evenings - beginners welcome at most events, so juts ask for help) or geocaching (electronic treasure hunt with a GPS).


----------



## gwnm (Mar 11, 2014)

hi kirsty,
i do suggest you test yourself so you can see for yourself what has an impact on your blood sugars, i don't follow any particular diet, its lower carb than i used to eat and its still a work in progress but what works for me or for someone else might not work for you.


----------



## HelenHanfe (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Kirsty,

As has been said, everyone is a little different....but I've, so far, lost 5st, going to Weight Watchers.    I 'manipulate' it to fit my diabetes, but it's basically healthy eating, avoiding the fairly obvious things that make your blood sugar shoot up - and portion size !   

That book is a good read - lots of tips & info in that !

HelenHanfe


----------



## pink (Jun 28, 2014)

almonds but only about 6 a day have a read Google it cumin you can use turmeric
and defenatly slimming world ive just been diagnosed ive lost 4 lb first week and I feel I lost more I weigh in in 2 days again


----------

